# Catering Trucks



## alyons (Apr 14, 2009)

I just thought I would share my "find" with you all. First of all I am new to this forum. Im a food lover and pastry extraordinaire! :chef: About two years ago my mother started her own catering service doing weddings and small business functions.... this has been her dream for years and it allowed her to get out of the house and venture out! Well she had aquired everything she needed over the last 20 years however she didn't know how she was suppose to get from point A to point B with everything. We probably spent three months trying to find a truck that was in her budget and that won't break down!!! Finally we came across a *used Uhaul box truck*! It was perfect for what she needed and is still running to this day. So for all you out there that are just starting out. Do what you love doesn't have to put you in debt you just need to know where to look.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks for sharing, and welcome to Cheftalk.


----------



## paulaspencer (Aug 20, 2010)

This is good advice. Always have a trusted mechanic inspect any vehicle you're considering first!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I rent a U-haul van or box when I need it.  The van costs me just over $100 for 2 days and the refer box truck (from a local truck rental company) cost me $115 for 2 days including mileage!  I can't see the sense for me to own, register, maintain and insure a truck that I only need once a month.  I own a Honda Element that is fine for most small jobs and one of my employees owns a van that I pay gas and mileage for.  This is working fine for us for now.

The guy who owns the burrito shop next to me has a refer van that I covet!  He's offered to rent it to me, but I'm scared to death I'll have an accident in it.  THAT would be embarassing!  He paid $32K for it.  Good deal for him, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

I to was renting vans for a few months when i first got started. I feel you do the best with what you have and try to keep your costs down at all times.

I now own a van,used cost me $3,400 plus $1,300 for a half wrap with logo and info, I consider it my "Mobile Billboard Sign" From driving the van around I get a lot of marketing with it and I have received more than the price of the van is worth by people calling and emailing me just by seeing the van driving from one job to the other.. I can only speak for me, it was a great investment. You get 2 good weddings and the van is paid in full!

http://NewDreamCatering.com


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Good point,ChefESG.


----------



## paulaspencer (Aug 20, 2010)

How long/well does the wrap hold up?I see trucks with the old-school vinyl letters peeling off and think the wrap is probably the way to go. It gives a look of professionalism and energy, plus the phone, web info is easier to read if it's well designed.


----------

